# So smart yet so stupid..



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Please tell me this is a phase? Duke is VERY easy to teach! Sitting, laying down, stay, leave it, in.. he learned within seconds!! 
But my god the boy is just all out! I had to take him to the vet to get his stiches out and... yea... I let him in from his morning pee break and he is jumping around doing circles. I tel him to sit and he does and i'm not too sure what he was doing? but it was a wiggle sit. I was trying to get his collar on and that wasn't all that easy. I finally had to grab him by all his back of the neck fat and make him look me in the eyes and told him to settle down. That at least got his collar on. Then he jumps on me getting mud all down my leg (He knows better!) I grind my teeth and go look for a blanket to put on my back seat since my seats are suede... yea.. no luck  

Now I did have him sit while I opened the car door. He looked at me and I nodded and said in. He jumped on in and sat like a good boy. ***?!

Going into the vet he's pulling. I say his name and he stops and waits for me. Then pulls again lol Inside the vet he's scared so he's doing the "mommy stay beside me" thing. 

I walk him all the time and he doesn't seem that interested. Half way through the walk he's dragging behind hayden and I. (we only walk a mile) He hasn't been to a dog park since he was a pup since hayden kept fighting. Maybe I need to take him again?

I miss the few days after his neuter! He was calm and just wanted to cuddle.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's just a puppy, it will be at least 18 months or 2 yrs before he has a brain!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

^^ At least! Tucker is 4 and still has his moments where he's all "duuuhhhhhh"


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

lol Hayden is 1 or 2 and she's a baby doll! When she's around Duke and first comes in from playing she's a little wild but she doesn't jump on anyone.


And I guess I have to take things back. I let Duke inside and he just went right to my feet and wanted pet and cuddled. So maybe it's just spurts of stupidity?
I wouldn't mind a little hyper but he's like a freakin' spazz at times!!! 


I wonder if it would be ok to take duke places and leave hayden behind? Hayden HATES riding in the car. Duke seems to love it.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I tel him to sit and he does and i'm not too sure what he was doing? but it was a wiggle sit. I was trying to get his collar on and that wasn't all that easy. I finally had to grab him by all his back of the neck fat and make him look me in the eyes and told him to settle down. That at least got his collar on. Then he jumps on me getting mud all down my leg (He knows better!) 

Look at what you wrote above. You rewarded him for the wiggle sit. 
If that isn't what you consider an acceptable sit then you need to not reward it.

Duke probably thought that you grabbing him was good he was getting attention even if it wasn't good attention then he still got the collar on and got to go.

You say sit. He sits. You move toward him and he starts wiggling in his sit you say okay put the collar back down and walk away giving him no attention. When he sits without the wiggle until you give him a release word he then really knows sit. Don't ask for the sit if you are going to not have a solid criteria of what you want from him otherwise he thinks wiggles sits are just fine.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It could just be spurts.

I remember when Tucker was about 6 months to 2.5 he'd get into the zoomies and just run circles and circles around the table, up on the couch, back off, around and around.

Then he'd finally just relax and be back to normal lol.

He hasn't done the zoomies in a LONNNNNG time. But there's still times when we're outside he'll act like he doesn't know anything when I know he does!!

Like he crawled through a hole in the fence and I was yelling at him to come back before he got lost, he just stood there staring like he didn't know how he got there. As soon as Jon started to climb the fence he ran so fast right back through the hole he went through.

Dogs, I think, just like to be stubborn and pretend they're dumb sometimes LOL


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea my husband keeps saying duke is dumb but he's actually a lot smarter than Hayden (or more willing to please really don't know). 
I was just laughing at him and realising how smart he is. Hayden use to just run after the cat and squash him lol We broke her of that now she doesn't care about the cat what so ever.

Duke will run after the cat if the cat runs (cat will come out and make sure he gets Duke's attention by meowing or attacking him lol) Well they were creeping around the ottoman peeking at each other. Then Duke jumps in front of the cat and just kind of sticks his nose at him. The cat paws at dukes head (no claws) and they just go back and forth like this. Duke knows not to use anything but his head. I'm actually really impressed!!

He'll be 9 months on the 17th... And he's not much on running (lazy dog) Watching them outside Hayden does the running and Duke waits to pounce lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, he sounds like a typical Golden Retriever to me. I think most are naturally just a duh-duh kind of dog until you want to train them, then they're smarty-pants 

Tucker has no interest in my cat. Reece, on the other hand, chases him all the time, and doesn't realize why he's smacking her in the face haha.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

For a few months after Beau's neuter he turned into devil dog. Nothing could calm him down...that is nothing except a two mile jog. Anyway, he was neutered around 10-11 months old and he has calmed down quite a bit now at 18 months. I actually called my vet because he changed so much right after the neuter. My vet told me that he was going through huge hormonal changes and that was his way of handling it. So, maybe it's the hormone or lack there of that has set him off? Don't worry it shouldn't last long just try to keep him occupied. Good luck!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

He's sitting just fine now too. 
I guess we'll have to work on the transition from play to house time.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LilTuffGirl said:


> I wonder if it would be ok to take duke places and leave hayden behind? Hayden HATES riding in the car. Duke seems to love it.


Yes. In fact, it would be good for Duke to get some urban socialization w/o the presence of his older sibling for emotional back up.

And yes, the rest of his brain will come... eventually!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok i'll start taking him places.. not sure where but i'll figure something!

And it was great the vet tech and I both lifted Duke up onto the table and she was grunting and groaning and she just had half of him! lol I said yea - I lift him by myself into the tub .. it's fun.
I also love how they always say how beautiful my animals are  I'm sure they say it to everyone but it's such a compliment  Although I wasn't sure they were going to give the cat back after he was fixed lol She said "he's SO pretty!! AND so SOFT!!" lol yes.. yes he is...

Duke is always called the big dog lol 
At least no one asks what kind of dog he is! When hayden was about his age they would ask if she was a lab. He's MUCH fluffier!!!!


----------



## ILOVEMyGoldy (Jan 9, 2019)

HA!!!!! Mine is 32 months and there is still no sign of a brain. I actually meet up with six other GR owners and they all say 4 years before they settle down and listen. Mine is driving me crazy!!!! He will not let me have a conversation with another person without jumping up on me .. trying to jump on the other person... AND HE KNOWS BETTER. HE KNOWS NOT TO JUMP, BUT HE ALSO KNOWS THAT WHEN SOMEONE ELSE IS AROUND HE IS LESS LIKELY TO BE SPOKEN TO IN AN AUTHORITY VOICE AND FORCED TO SIT DOWN AND STAY ... (TIME OUT TO CALM HIM DOWN) . Sometimes when I take him to the dog park, he will defy me on purpose, because he knows that he can run off and get away with it for a few minutes. He's a teenager and I am not in the mood for it. We both need Rescue Remedy every 10 minutes.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

I heard that: Year 1 they get their height, year 2 they get their coat, year 3 they get their brain... 
That's exactly what we experienced with Scott.
:0)


----------

